# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Performance Tuning >  ارسالSQL Server Express  to SQL Server Mange

## h.gheidrlou

سلام
من بانک اطلاعاتی را ازداخل ویژوال استودیو در سی شارپ ساختم با SQL Express
حالا جداولم را با اطلاعات داخلش میخوام منتقل کنم به Sql manage ولی نمیدونم چکار کنم
از اساتید و مدیران بزرگوار تقاضای کمک  دارم با تشکر
email :   h.gheidrlou@bankmellat.ir

----------

